# Art Deco Crown Top Sodas



## new2bottles (Sep 10, 2021)

I mainly collect Art Deco crown top sodas.  Strong collection, so looking only for rarities these days.  Hard to find, yes, but have had good luck recently.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 10, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> I mainly collect Art Deco crown top sodas.  Strong collection, so looking only for rarities these days.  Hard to find, yes, but have had good luck recently.


That spiral one make my eyes go buggy, but in a good way. Is that one like me melted, it looks like that in the picture. All are really nice. Love your posts and your pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That spiral one make my eyes go buggy, but in a good way. Is that one like me melted, it looks like that in the picture. All are really nice. Love your posts and your pictures.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


You’ll like these then!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 22, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> You’ll like these then!


Like em?...I love them. What is the worst condition bottle you own? They all look attic mint. Most likely due to your low standards...lol! Really beautiful.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mjbottle (Dec 22, 2021)

Awsome stuff!


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 24, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Awsome stuff!


Thanks.  I just added the big one, which is quite a bit rarer than the small version.  Pretty pleased.  Thanks for your support!


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 24, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Like em?...I love them. What is the worst condition bottle you own? They all look attic mint. Most likely due to your low standards...lol! Really beautiful.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I do like perfect.  I’ve managed to find a few.  Gotten quite lucky I feel.  The smaller group are all clearly marked ROOT, which was quite a renowned designer and manufacturer in Illinois, I believe.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 25, 2021)

new2bottles said:


> I do like perfect.  I’ve managed to find a few.  Gotten quite lucky I feel.  The smaller group are all clearly marked ROOT, which was quite a renowned designer and manufacturer in Illinois, I believe.


Root is famous for winning the Coca-Cola bottle design contest. They won with the Hobbleskirt. I remember it had to be recognizable in complete darkness, (Even a blind man should be able to differentiate) and smashed on the ground. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## HouTxSoda (Jan 5, 2022)

Is there a date code and/or a glass makers mark on the "Jumbo, a Super Cola" ?
Thanks.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 18, 2022)

Picking has been good recently.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 18, 2022)

HouTxSoda said:


> Is there a date code and/or a glass makers mark on the "Jumbo, a Super Cola" ?
> Thanks.


I have one to sell if you’re interested.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 28, 2022)

Has it ever!  This Big Chief may be my best bottle, certainly in top ten.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Mar 28, 2022)

Warning...people seeing new2bottle's collection can become addicted to art deco bottles.  Ask me how I know LOL!

Even my wife, after seeing the pics he has sent me said  I can build shelves and fill our one living room window with art deco bottles!


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 29, 2022)

Lbrewer42 said:


> Warning...people seeing new2bottle's collection can become addicted to art deco bottles.  Ask me how I know LOL!
> 
> Even my wife, after seeing the pics he has sent me said  I can build shelves and fill our one living room window with art deco bottles!


Very funny what you say about your wife.  I joke with mine constantly about all sorts of things, including the bottles, saying they’re really hers.  And she doesn’t deny it, which I take as some sign of her approval!


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 29, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That spiral one make my eyes go buggy, but in a good way. Is that one like me melted, it looks like that in the picture. All are really nice. Love your posts and your pictures.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Just for you.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 29, 2022)

new2bottles said:


> Just for you.


Beautiful Frosties, never seen this style. Great stuff.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 29, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Beautiful Frosties, never seen this style. Great stuff.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Late ‘20s and 1930 the other.  Rare.  Thought you would like to see some more Indian bottles.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Mar 29, 2022)

Stunning bottles!  I could never pick a favorite out of those.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 30, 2022)

new2bottles said:


> Late ‘20s and 1930 the other.  Rare.  Thought you would like to see some more Indian bottles.


You thought right!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 31, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You thought right!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Not sure if you will like these, but I do.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Mar 31, 2022)

I feel your pain at having such a cluttered view to the outside.

But...I have a plan to help you out of this problem!

Just unclutter your window by sending them all to me and you won't have to worry about them blocking your view of the outside again.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 31, 2022)

Lbrewer42 said:


> I feel your pain at having such a cluttered view to the outside.
> 
> But...I have a plan to help you out of this problem!
> 
> Just unclutter your window by sending them all to me and you won't have to worry about them blocking your view of the outside again.


Thanks, Lee.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 31, 2022)

new2bottles said:


> Not sure if you will like these, but I do.


Those are some great ACLs!  The Lola Kola is verging pretty close to the Coke logo, I wonder if they got sued for it.  I love the Frank's too, great graphic and an unusual design.  Any idea if the lightning stopper is original or not?  Most from that era seem to have been added on afterwards for home use, but it's possible a few companies could have been using them.  I know of one bottler in Quebec which definitely used lightning stoppers on crown top bottles, but that was several decades after yours.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 31, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are some great ACLs!  The Lola Kola is verging pretty close to the Coke logo, I wonder if they got sued for it.  I love the Frank's too, great graphic and an unusual design.  Any idea if the lightning stopper is original or not?  Most from that era seem to have been added on afterwards for home use, but it's possible a few companies could have been using them.  I know of one bottler in Quebec which definitely used lightning stoppers on crown top bottles, but that was several decades after yours.


Home use I believe.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 31, 2022)

new2bottles said:


> Not sure if you will like these, but I do.


I wasn't aware you collected acl art deco too. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Lbrewer42 (Mar 31, 2022)

I like the nautical themed ones.  The Carolls also looks great with its contents.


----------



## new2bottles (Jun 25, 2022)

The Palmer’s Beverages bottle is new to the collection.  Thought it was a good time for a group shot.


----------



## new2bottles (Jul 12, 2022)

Two most recent acquisitions (and some fairly recents, maybe posted before, can remember).  Pleased to still be able to find nice ones now and then.


----------

